# Stumptown Herf - Need to find a date before the end of this month!



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Alright gentlemen, I'm calling for a herf. We got JE3146 coming up from Corvallis and he wants to meet up and enjoy a few cigars. I'm thinking Horse Brass because of driving situations.

What days do folks have free? Maybe the 24th? 23rd too soon? I know Mark is AWOL at least on the 26th. 25th is out as JE is unavailable that day.

Post here, hopefully by Sunday we'll have a date picked out.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Alright gentlemen, I'm calling for a herf. We got JE3146 coming up from Corvallis and he wants to meet up and enjoy a few cigars. I'm thinking Horse Brass because of driving situations.
> 
> What days do folks have free? Maybe the 24th? 23rd too soon? I know Mark is AWOL at least on the 26th.
> 
> Post here, hopefully by Sunday we'll have a date picked out.


Charlie will be coming down from Tacoma on Saturday. He plans to be at my house on 4pm. Was just getting ready to post a mini-herf for that.

Would that work?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Charlie will be coming down from Tacoma on Saturday. He plans to be at my house on 4pm. Was just getting ready to post a mini-herf for that.
> 
> Would that work?


This coming Saturday, or the following Saturday? JE isn't available this coming weekend, but I do believe he's available the next weekend (will have to wait for him to chime in here).


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

This weekend is a no go, the following weekend might be available.

Hope this works out. Looking forward to meeting a bunch of you :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> This coming Saturday, or the following Saturday? JE isn't available this coming weekend, but I do believe he's available the next weekend (will have to wait for him to chime in here).


Sorry, I leave Tuesday and get back July 7th. Y'all have fun tho.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Alright gentlemen, I'm calling for a herf. We got JE3146 coming up from Corvallis and he wants to meet up and enjoy a few cigars. I'm thinking Horse Brass because of driving situations.
> 
> What days do folks have free? Maybe the 24th? 23rd too soon? I know Mark is AWOL at least on the 26th. 25th is out as JE is unavailable that day.
> 
> Post here, hopefully by Sunday we'll have a date picked out.


I'm in if I can make it the day you guys choose.

Horse Brass!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am out from Wednesday through the following Monday.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

bump for mini herfage.....?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

So, mini-herf this Saturday. Mark, the where's and when's?

JE3146's "Meet the Stumptown Herf Gang" herf is June 24th at Horse Brass. Location?

4534 SE Belmont
Portland, Oregon 97215 USA
(503) 232-2202


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Rumor is that it is this evening.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

So I have heard (4pm-ish). I am unsure, however, of the where.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

my house


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> my house


So is there anything you need us to bring, Mark?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> So is there anything you need us to bring, Mark?


If you want anything to drink. I was thinking that if people wanted dinner, we'd go to the local Juan Colorado for Mexican


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I am working this afternoon, so I'm on the right side of the river, but I didn't know there was a herf so no cigars!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

drive by herfed with the Stumptowners and an annexer. great time. Thanks.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, THAT kind of date-- never mind.......


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for a great afternoon in Stumptown guys! Plus, thanks for leading this innocent guy into that ambush, can you say "holy bomb blast Batman?!" Can't wait till we herf again guys!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Change of plans. The 24th is a no-go.

We're still open for dates for the next herf. Alas both Mark and Dave will unavailable for the next few weeks, so where are the rest of you to chime in? Lanthor? Joey? Tripp? Vorb? -MG-?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm up for a monday afternoon herf in the next few weeks.....I et I can drag along another wanna be Annexer too!


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

jquirit said:


> Change of plans. The 24th is a no-go....


What?!? who vetoed my b-day herf!? :ss

I'll be out of state 6/27 to 7/8. I can probably stop in for a couple of hours if something happens before I leave.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Whenever is good with me!


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd be down for a herf, depending on the date...

I'm moving Sat 6/28 (sold my house - WOOOOO !!!), so that's unlikely...

I need to get some stuff in order before Saturday... so between now & Saturday is unlikely too...

Then I will be on the east coast 7/2 thru 7/10...

If we can shoe horn a herf in on 6/30 or 7/1, I'd probably be there.


----------

